# First time Wildcamping. We're hooked! :)



## Kajay (Aug 21, 2017)

Our first ever Wild camp using Wild camp app, and our work in progress campervan was last Friday night. We stayed in lay by next to Llyn Ogwen, and foot of Tryfan, Snowdonia.

Weather was very gusty all night, and chucked it down at dawn. Didn't sleep much as we we're worried our newly installed pop up would take off in the wind  We survived, and there was a break in the clouds by morning. View over lake, and of Tryfan was lovely. We went to Moel Siabod for breakfast. Headed home (we live local) to freshen up. Weather was forecast clear for the night, so we headed off out again, this time to Anglesey for the sunset at another Wildcamp layby at The Oyster Catcher, Rhosneigr. Car park was very busy. We had drink, then wandered over the sand dunes to watch sunset which was stunning as ever. 

We then decided we'd like a sunrise wildcamp. Headed off to Beaumaris to another wildcamp layby, just as we approached it, we carried on past and went into town for something to eat. After eating at a lovely Italian restaurant called Tredici, hubby remembered passing a shore edge spot on way to Penmon from a few months ago. We headed off to find it in the dark. We found it, and it had a few motor homes on it, with a space for our T6 LWB to fit in at end of it. We popped roof up, and settled down for the night as it was late. Went to sleep to the sound of waves gently lapping shore, and view through window (in bed of Poptop) of mainland and its twinkling lights across the sea. Woke up at dawn to witness a spectacular sunrise whilst lying in bed. Fabulous! We were in awe! The layby had two posts on it, but the signs were missing. Such a gorgeous spot, we don't think we'd find a better view, but hope to  All in all, we are hooked on Wildcamping and can't wait to try out other beautiful layby's with a view  We experienced both bad weather and good weather on our first weekend, and decided Wildcamping is for us


----------



## The laird (Aug 21, 2017)

So it looks like you are bitten


----------



## jeffmossy (Aug 21, 2017)

The first one is memorable, glad you liked it . Enjoy


----------



## The laird (Aug 21, 2017)

jeffmossy said:


> The first one is memorable, glad you liked it . Enjoy



Still talking wilding here I'm hoping Jeff ?


----------



## Bunnyhugger (Apr 25, 2018)

We stayed in that lay by near Penmon for the first time last year and it was a dream. this year we stayed over Easter and had to shift in the middle of the night as the waves were coming over the van, the road and into the field - it certainly put the "wild" in wild camping! Great little spot though.


----------



## Nigel L (Apr 25, 2018)

Bunnyhugger said:


> We stayed in that lay by near Penmon for the first time last year and it was a dream. this year we stayed over Easter and had to shift in the middle of the night as the waves were coming over the van, the road and into the field - it certainly put the "wild" in wild camping! Great little spot though.



Is that Lay-by in the POI? Or do you know the co-ordinates, as we are off to Anglesey at the weekend.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 25, 2018)

Nigel L said:


> Is that Lay-by in the POI? Or do you know the co-ordinates, as we are off to Anglesey at the weekend.



It used to be in the POIs but it was removed. There is a ban on overnight parking that applies for the length of the road if my memory serves ...


----------

